# Am I nuts?



## AZLynn (Oct 1, 2015)

I've been exhausted for years. Had my thyroid tested several times and was told normal. I'm sure they just tested TSH. So I asked for a full panel. Here are my results.

Anti TPO Ab 0.1 IU/ml, range 0.0-5.6
Free T3 3.05 pg/ml, range 1.71-3.71
Free T4 .87 ng/dl, range .80-1.52
TSH 1.42 uIU/ml, range .35-4.94
Thyroglobulin 20.3 ng.ml, range 1.1-131

Symptoms are fatigue, always sleepy, my hair is half the thickness it used to be and a bunch of other things I can't think of right now. So add that I can't think to the list of symptoms.

Oh and I'm 51 and in menopause with type 2 diabetes controlled by diet. Last A1C was 5.9. No history of thyroid issues in my family that I'm aware of.

Saw an endo at my insistence and she put me on 25 mcg synthroid to try. She also took some blood but she started the conversation by telling me she wasn't sure why I was there since my labs were normal. My research says they might be in the normal range but they aren't optimal.

So, what do you think? Am I right that there is a problem or am I nuts?

Lynn


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Saw an endo at my insistence and she put me on 25 mcg synthroid to try. She also took some blood but she started the conversation by telling me she wasn't sure why I was there since my labs were normal. My research says they might be in the normal range but they aren't optimal.


FT-3 is the hormone you feel and since yours is top of range I do not think thyroid is your issue.

If these were my labs I would not take 25mcg of Synthroid.

You need to ask for Ferritin labs, Vitamin D , B-12 labs. If you are low in any of those fatigue would be a symptom.


----------



## AZLynn (Oct 1, 2015)

What about the FT-4 level? Isn't it too low?


----------



## AZLynn (Oct 1, 2015)

Last vitamin D was March 2015 and it was 35.1, range is 30-100. I take calcium with vitamin D. I think each pill is 600 calcium 800 vitamin D and I take two because I have osteopeina.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

FT-3 matters most, especially when you have sufficient FT-3. Thyroid hormone converts and you seem to be a super converter. You "feel" FT-3 which is a byproduct of T4 hormone.



AZLynn said:


> Last vitamin D was March 2015 and it was 35.1, range is 30-100. I take calcium with vitamin D. I think each pill is 600 calcium 800 vitamin D and I take two because I have osteopeina.


Is this the first D test you have had run? Mine was similar reading and it took 12 weeks on 50K IU weekly and 5K IU daily to maintain 60-70 range. I doubt highly 800IU will do much of anything to raise it.

If you are osteopenia, you need to take at least 1500mg of Calcium daily split over 3 meals. The D, Calcium and Magnesium will help protect your bones.


----------



## AZLynn (Oct 1, 2015)

I have had Vitamin D checked before. A year ago it was 53. The year before that it was 58 so it has gone down. I wasn't even taking a vitamin then.

With the two pills I'm getting 1200 calcium and 1600 vitamin D. My vitamins have 1000 vitamin. D and 500 calcium so I'm takin 2600 vitamin D and 1700 calcium but that's just been since June. I don't think I've had the other things checked.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Wow!! It is entirely possible that you could be hyperthyroid w/that high FREE T3. What stands out is that your FT4 is low which indicates a fast conversion rate.

Also, you need an ultra-sound of your thyroid; this is very important!

Welcome to the board! I am providing some info for you which may help!

Symptoms do cross over so bear that in mind.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I take a daily dose of 5,000 Vitamin D to keep my levels in the 50-60's, without it, it's similar to your levels.


----------



## AZLynn (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks all. After I see what the endocrinologist tested I will ask my doctor to retest vitamin d and test vitamin b and ferritin. I'm just tired of being tired and not being able to think. I used to be hyperactive but now I'm not even regular active.


----------



## AZLynn (Oct 1, 2015)

Endo ran CBC, cortisol and ACTH. all except glucose were in the normal range. The cortisol suppression test was normal too.

I did decide to take the synthroid and do feel better. Dr added another antidepressant to my list tho so I'm not sure which one is helping the most.


----------

